# How to set the map keyboeard to latam/ Como establecer el teclado a latam



## mindware (Sep 20, 2020)

It's easy:

```
setxkbmap -layout latam
```


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 22, 2020)

You can add to /etc/rc.conf


```
keymap="latinamerican.acc"
```


----------

